# 怎么修改gdm登陆时的字体?

## xmwxd

我的显示有点模糊阿

中文发虚

英文显示正常  :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## xiaosuo

字体发虚，需要改/etc/fonts/local.conf.

或者是更改相应主题的xml文件。替换字体和字体大小就行了。

----------

